# Latest spin



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

This was from some misc. roving I bought from Goodwill. I haven't had time to spin much lately, so thought I'd make this up. I was aiming for fingering yarn, and came pretty close. 143 yards.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What a beautiful spin.....really pretty. Those colors are just lovely.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Real pretty


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's gorgeous! I can't believe you found roving Goodwill! I can't even find yarn at mine!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

TammyK said:


> It's gorgeous! I can't believe you found roving Goodwill! I can't even find yarn at mine!


It was at Goodwill online. I wouldn't buy from them again - the shipping was way too high. It came from Oregon - they must have better stuff in the Northwest than here, because I don't find good yarn around here either.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, the yarn is pretty...


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow the yarn came out sooo pretty. I guess it is true you can spin something very pretty out of yuk roving. Just my opinion. I really do not like the color of the roving. But the yarn is amazing.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm partial to green, so really like your yarn. Anything special planned for it?


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Expensive or not the finished product is amazing. You have done a beautiful job of spinning. I hope there is enough to make something very special.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

mama879 said:


> Wow the yarn came out sooo pretty. I guess it is true you can spin something very pretty out of yuk roving. Just my opinion. I really do not like the color of the roving. But the yarn is amazing.


Thanks. I didn't think too much of the roving color either (it came with other wools), but I thought it did spin up nice. :sm17:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

kaypriest said:


> I'm partial to green, so really like your yarn. Anything special planned for it?


Since there is only 143 yards, I figured some fingerless mitts, unless someone has a better idea. Ideas anyone??


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

crivitz said:


> Expensive or not the finished product is amazing. You have done a beautiful job of spinning. I hope there is enough to make something very special.


Thanks! I'm thinking, and open to ideas!


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Fabulous... very nice colours and great job!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Thanks. I didn't think too much of the roving color either (it came with other wools), but I thought it did spin up nice. :sm17:


I think your yarn is amazing. I like color the color of the yarn I would have thought it to be some what drab looking at the roving. But you made a princess out of a frog. Your spinning is amazing and I am glad you saw it's potential before it was spun. I would have blend it with some thing.

You could use it mixed with something or as a trim to. Maybe long fingerless mitts with it mixed with some other like colors.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love that beautiful color!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice yarn and lovely colors.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That is really pretty. It would be a beautiful trim on a 2 colored shawl.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

really beautiful.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the colors. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Beautiful spinning and end result!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done- color and spinning!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love that


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely. color and spinning.


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

How lovely, I like the idea of using as a trim for maybe a hat and a cowl. Never knew Goodwill was online either. See how much we learn on this site. Will start spinning in the fall. So much to do in the Jersey summer that is so short!!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely colours


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Very pretty!!


----------

